# Audi TT MK1 - Remote Key not working



## Stephen Burgess

Hi,

This is my first post, so apologies if this goes on a bit.

My problem started yesterday when I went to start the car, and the remote would not open the door. I tried to open and close the doors and even the boot, but nothing happened.

I had to resort to opening the door with the key. I put the key in the ignition and the engine started fine, but then my hazard lights came on so I had to drive with them flashing but they eventually stopped after a few minutes (with numerous people flashing me and putting their hazards on to alert me).

Well I thought the remote might need new batteries, so I have replaced these, but the remote still does not work.

The other problem to point out is that I only have one key, as I have read on the forum that you can reprogram a key, but you need 2 keys to do this.

Also, last weekend, my wife parked the car and then an hour later I went out to start the car, the remote worked but when I put the key in the ignition, the dashboard warnings lights did not come on, but I could turn the ignition on and try to start the car, but it would just turn over. Not sure if the immobiliser was kicking in. Well to cut a long story short, I looked at the fuses and pulled out the engine management fuse and put it back in and the dashboard lights came back on and I was able to start the car. So I am not sure if this is related to the problem with the remote.

I would welcome any helpful suggestions as to how to resolve this.

Thanks

Stephen


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Try a C/L resync. Press lock or unlock on Fob & within 1 minute lock or unlock using key in door. Repeat more than once, always works for me.
Other probs appear to be a dodgy main battery with low volts. Low volts can cause numerous strange electrical glitches.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome


----------



## Stephen Burgess

Hoggy,

Thanks for the help. I have tried what you suggested, but it didn't work. I will see if anyone comes up with any other suggestions, but it may be that the key is dead and needs replaced.

Stephen


----------



## Cameron2002

Try this it worked for me 

You will need BOTH of your "switchblade" keys to reprogram one or both of them.

Take the key you DO NOT want to program and put it in the ignition. Turn it one click forward. 
Close and lock the drivers door with the second key. 
On the second key (the one in the drivers door) press the 'UNLOCK' button ONCE only. The lights will flash on the car, but the doors will remain locked 
With the second key still in the drivers door, unlock then lock the door again. 
Pull the key from the slot and test remote functions. 
Open drivers door, remove key from ignition. 
If both of your remotes don't work, do the above for the first key, but on step #3, press the 'UNLOCK' button twice. The lights will flash twice, then continue on with step #4.


----------



## Lollypop86

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## Stephen Burgess

Hi Cameron2002,

Unfortunately I only have one key, but thanks for the advice. I will get another key so will follow your instructions.

Stephen


----------



## Lollypop86

Speak to actionman

J
Xx


----------



## Stephen Burgess

Do you have actionman's contact details


----------



## davelincs

Hi Stephen welcome to the forum
You can pm action man

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=68680


----------



## Stephen Burgess

Thanks.

It says I can't pm at the moment, so hopefully he will see this post at some time


----------



## Lollypop86

keep posting in the forum and it will unlock for you 

J
xx


----------

